# Round One Dappledots Help!



## MopyDream44 (Jul 11, 2018)

I got a late start with this event and I haven't been able to play much at all. I could really use help with round one Dappledots, as I only have round one about 1/4 completed. If anyone could spare any it would be very appreciated. I would be more than happy to return the round one dappledots if needed and help when I can during round two! Thank you!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2018)

what's your code? I have quite a few


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you so much Bcat! My ID is 8501 3508 815


----------



## Bcat (Jul 11, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Thank you so much Bcat! My ID is 8501 3508 815



sent you a request!

- - - Post Merge - - -

camp manager name is Brooke


----------



## JoLo (Jul 11, 2018)

MopyDream44 said:


> Thank you so much Bcat! My ID is 8501 3508 815



I’ve added you too. I still need the Riverside doppledots but as they come through I’ll gladly pass them onto you. 

I’d appreciate any blu Riverside ds from any source. Thank you. 

My id is 7045 7899 805


----------



## ESkill (Jul 11, 2018)

I sent you a request as well, my in game name is Emily


----------



## Sheando (Jul 11, 2018)

Sent you a request! I don’t need anything from round 1, so don’t worry about sharing back. In fact, I’d rather save the space for the new bugs.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you for the kind offers and help everyone! I finished round one thanks to you and a bunch of my friends who really made me fly through the round one goals. Jolo, I can bring you more round bugs ASAP! Also, please let me know if anyone else is in need of round one bugs. I'm going to continue planting round two flowers, so hopefully I will be able to help you guys out with those goals! I haven't been crazy active lately, but I don't plan on quitting PC anytime soon, so feel free to keep me as a friend if you guys would like, but I won't be offended of any of you would like to remove me. Again, thank you all so much!


----------

